# .45 Long Colt



## holysmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with buying a .45 ACP cylinder for a .45 Long Colt? I have a Ruger .45 Long Colt that I would like to be able to shoot ACP rounds through. Of course one of the reasons is that the ACP rounds are generally much cheaper. I bought my gun used many years ago (Liberty Gun) and haven't shot more than 100 rounds through it in the last 30 years. In the last few months, I have started shooting it again and just discovered that Ruger now offers these models in convertible version. So, I guess what I am asking is, can I turn my .45 into a convertible model? If so, where would I be most likely to find an ACP cylinder?

Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to give me.


----------



## JMD (Mar 14, 2010)

You might want to contact Sturm, Ruger & Co., Inc., Customer Service Department at 603-865-2442 or you can fax them at 603-863-6165.

On the site it indicates that the cost to fit a new cylinder is $50.00 (does NOT include parts and shipping). I’m not sure of the current cost of a cylinder, but it used to be about $75.00.


----------



## holysmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

I will give it a try. I am much obliged for the tip.


----------

